# More shooting with BoneGrip OTT



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This is much more easier than Zwillenfink shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude you are making the case for the Bone Grip. Awesome shot!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm liking the Bonegrip wide also ! Second try you are unbelievable!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shooting mate


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shoot'n bro! That was super clean!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice! Awesome shot man!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*WOW! Unreal skill. And your split screen videos are always fun. * :bowdown:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Dude you are making the case for the Bone Grip. Awesome shot!!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> I'm liking the Bonegrip wide also ! Second try you are unbelievable!


I tried this first with another frame and tubes, but I haven't found good setup yet, so I had no luck with those.

With flats this is not as difficulta as You might think.

Thanks Royleonard :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

James West said:


> Nice shooting mate


Thanks JW :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shoot'n bro! That was super clean!


My shooting is 5% skills & 95% luck 

Thanks man !!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Very nice! Awesome shot man!


Thank You very much SLINGDUDE B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *WOW! Unreal skill. And your split screen videos are always fun. * :bowdown:


Thanks Alfred


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow u made quick work of that card dang dog u r good ! What’s the next trick shot going to be fella


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Wow u made quick work of that card dang dog u r good ! What's the next trick shot going to be fella


Thanks Port boy :headbang:

I want to try some tubes next and see how well shot like this goes.

Looped tubes are nice, but have no experience of single tube setups.


----------

